# Slow Motion mit After Effects 7.0.1



## hkbreuer (9. März 2007)

Hallo
nachdem ich schon in anderen Foren gesucht habe, bin ich bei Euch gelandet.
Mein Problem: Ich bin Anfänger und möchte eine: *Slow Motion mit After Effects 7.0.1* erstellen. 
Das Handbuch und die Hilfedatei von AE7 helfen mir nicht, auch mit den drei Workshop DVD´s von *video2brain* komme ich nicht weiter. Im Anhang habe ich mal mein Vorhaben und meine Vorgehensweise erklärt, so wie ich es nach meinem jetzigen Wissen machen würde, nur ist es eben falsch.
Eine Anleitung mit AE6X nützt nichts, da AE7 sehr viel anders ist.
Wer kann eine: *Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung* erstellen, oder sonstige Hilfe geben.
Ich bin für jeden brauchbaren Tipp dankbar.

MfG
hkbreuer


----------



## NYCity (9. März 2007)

Hallihallo

Versuch es mal mit "Zeitverzerrung aktivieren". Findest du unter Ebene->Zeit (Strg+Alt+T)


----------



## hkbreuer (9. März 2007)

Auch damit habe ich keinen Erfolg. 
Eine PDF-Anleitung, ( *Den Zeitfluss elastisch animieren *) die ich mir  von der ADOBE Webseite geladen habe, brachte mich nicht weiter, zumal in dieser Anleitung Bedienfehler eingebaut sind.
MfG


----------



## NYCity (9. März 2007)

Wieso nicht?
Nachdem du die Zeitverzerrung aktiviert hast kannst du doch die Ebene (Ausschnitt Loob.avi) zeitlich in die Länge ziehen.
Also bei mir funktioniert es so


----------



## hkbreuer (9. März 2007)

Hallo NYCity,
ich habe hier: http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/aft...ft7grphpxmo.pdf eine Anleitung gefunden, die aber nicht funktioniert. Auf der ersten Seite unter 4) ist schon der erste Fehler.
Ich habe trotzdem versucht die Slow Motion zu erstellen, habe aber großes zittern beim Abspielen. Könntest du mir eine Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung erstellen?
MfG


----------



## Mark (9. März 2007)

Hi!

Nach "Zeitverzerrung aktivieren" erscheint eine "Zeitverzerrungs-Spur": wenn Du dort den hinteren Key weiter nach hinten verschiebst, wird die Animation "langsamer"...
Fehlende Zwischenbilder werden dabei mit "Frame-Überblendung: Pixel-Motion" (so gut es geht  ) korrigiert 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## NYCity (9. März 2007)

> Könntest du mir eine Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung erstellen?



- Komposition mit der gewünschten Länge erstellen
- Video in die Komposition einfügen, "Zeitverzerrung aktivieren"
- Jetzt kann man die Länge des Videos verändern...
- Ebene->"Frame Überblendung"->Frame-Mix oder Pixel-Motion auswählen damit das "zittern" aus der Slowmotion reduziert wird
- Klicke in der Komposition auf den "Frame Überblendung"Button (ist das Symbol wo viel Filmstreifen hintereinander sind)


----------



## hkbreuer (11. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich melde mich noch mal. Ich bin das Thema falsch angegangen. 
Das Thema sollte heißen: Slow Motion in After Effects 7.0.1 PRO mit dem in PRO neuem Effekt "Zeitverkrümmung"

Die Aufgabe:
In After Effects 7.0 *Pro*, mit dem Effekt „Zeitverkrümmung, aus einem 6 Sec. langen Clip, 
eine  Slow Motion erstellen.
Die Geschwindigkeit sollte:  50% betragen  
Mein Vorgehen:
Aftereffets 7 Pro starten / 
Komposition / 
neue Komposition / 
Vorgaben: PAL D1/DV, Dauer 12 Sec. (Damit in der Zeitleiste Platz für die Slow Motion ist)
Datei/
Importieren /
Datei: z.B. einen     6 Sec.  *.avi Clip in meinem Fall: Ausschnitt Loob.avi
Den Clip in die Zeitleiste ziehen
 Clip markieren/
Effekte / 
Zeit / 
Zeitverkrümmung / 
Geschwindigkeit: 50%
Nach der RAM-Vorschau ist die fertige Slow Motion nur 6 Sec. lang, exakt nur so lang wie der originale Clip.
Die berechnete Slow Motion  müsste aber ca. 2mal so lang, also 12 Sec.lang sein. 
Was mache ich Falsch
Wer kann eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung erstellen. Mit dem Handbuch und der Hilfe komme ich nicht weiter, auch die drei DVDs von "video2brain" helfen mir nicht richtig.

MfG
hkbreuer


----------



## axn (11. März 2007)

Mit zusätzlich aktivierter Zeitverzerrung kannst du die zeitliche Ausdehnung der Ebene anpassen.

mfg

axn


----------



## hkbreuer (12. März 2007)

Hallo axn,
Danke, das war der erste Tipp in die richtige Richtung.
Nur gibt es ein Problem: wie groß stelle ich in der Komposition die Dauer ein, wenn ich für einen *6Sec.Clip*,  die Geschwindigkeit  über Keyframe gesteuert, von: 100% über 50,25,50, nach 100 % haben möchte.
Muss man da tricksen, oder gib es eine korrekte Lösung?
MfG
hkbreuer


----------



## Nico (12. März 2007)

hkbreuer hat gesagt.:


> Nur gibt es ein Problem: wie groß stelle ich in der Komposition die Dauer ein, wenn ich für einen *6Sec.Clip*,  die Geschwindigkeit  über Keyframe gesteuert, von: 100% über 50,25,50, nach 100 % haben möchte.
> Muss man da tricksen, oder gib es eine korrekte Lösung?



Ich wüsste nichts außer ganz banaler Rechenarbeit. 
Übrigens, der Weg von axn mit der Zeitverkrümmung + der Zeitverzerrung kombiniert ist wirklich "von hinten durch die kalte Küche in´s Knie geschossen" . Aber wenn´s denn funktioniert...

Hier nochmal ein Tutorial zum Time-warp-Effekt (Zeitverkrümmung):
http://animationartist.digitalmedianet.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=36918


----------



## axn (12. März 2007)

@Nico: Der Link hinkt.. 


> Übrigens, der Weg von axn mit der Zeitverkrümmung + der Zeitverzerrung kombiniert ist wirklich "von hinten durch die kalte Küche in´s Knie geschossen" . Aber wenn´s denn funktioniert...


 - Irgendwie hab ich aber tatsächlich keinen anderen Weg gefunden, wenn man die Zeitverkrümmung für die Gesamtdauer einer Ebene benötigt.. Würde mich auch wundern wenn das nicht "schöner" ginge..


----------



## Nico (12. März 2007)

axn hat gesagt.:


> @Nico: Der Link hinkt..
> 
> - Irgendwie hab ich aber tatsächlich keinen anderen Weg gefunden, wenn man die Zeitverkrümmung für die Gesamtdauer einer Ebene benötigt.. Würde mich auch wundern wenn das nicht "schöner" ginge..



Der link hatte wohl nur zeitweise Probleme. Jetzt gerade ging er wieder. Ob´s über einen loop  "schöner" ist...? Hast Du das in der Praxis mal durchgezogen mit beiden Effekten auf einmal? Die Zeitverkrümmung ist ja schon mit Pixel-Motion enorm zeitaufwendig beim Rendern... Wird das nicht über die gleichzeitige Verwendung von der Zeitverzerrung verstärkt?

Ich weiß es nicht - aber ansonsten finde ich die Idee gar nicht mal so schlecht, obwohl etwas ungewöhnlich. Aber was ist schon normal....


----------



## axn (12. März 2007)

> Ob´s über einen loop "schöner" ist...?


Wie meinst du das? Gelooptes Footage?


> Die Zeitverkrümmung ist ja schon mit Pixel-Motion enorm zeitaufwendig beim Rendern... Wird das nicht über die gleichzeitige Verwendung von der Zeitverzerrung verstärkt?


Habs nicht getestet, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die zusätzliche Zeitverzerrung keinen weiteren Renderaufwand liefert, schließlich wird ja nicht zusätzlich verzerrt, sondern nur das zeitliche Ebenenende aus der Fixierung befreit. Ich versteh eben nur nicht wieso das nicht schon geschieht wenn man die Verkrümmung anwendet. - Wäre doch sinnvoll..?

mfg

axn


----------



## Nico (12. März 2007)

axn hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinst du das? Gelooptes Footage?



Ja Punkt 9,10+11 im Tutorial:

"Step 9:  In the Project Panel, Right+Click your clip and select Interpret Footage>Main.  In this Panel change the number of loops to 2, then click OK."

"Step 10:  Move to the end of the Timeline and press Option+] to extend the layer as far as it will go."

"Step 11:  Move the Timeline Indicator to the point where the layer loops and press the N key to set the end to your work area."

Aber wenn es mit Deiner Methode wirklich keine Probleme gibt find ich die auch gut...


----------



## hkbreuer (12. März 2007)

Hallo  Nico und acn,
ich habe nach dem Tipp von: acn ,( Zusätzlich die Zeitverzerrung zu benutzen) einen Test gemacht,.
Endlich hat es geklappt. Nur möchte ich wissen, warum das so kompliziert sein muss, für mich steckt da keine Logik hinter.
Ich hätte da eine Bitte, da ich zur Zeit nicht auf die: http://animationartist.digitalmedian...e.jsp?id=36918 komme und kein englisch kann, könnte einer von Euch, gerne auch Beide, eine kurze "Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung herstellen, würde auch anderen helfen.
Ich habe mich in 7 anderen Foren zu Wort gemeldet und nur hier wurde mir richtig geholfen, es wurde meistens am Thema vorbei geredet.
MfG
hkbreuer


----------



## Nico (12. März 2007)

hkbreuer hat gesagt.:


> Endlich hat es geklappt. Nur möchte ich wissen, warum das so kompliziert sein muss, für mich steckt da keine Logik hinter.



Gute Frage, nächste Frage   Ich weiß es auch nicht...



hkbreuer hat gesagt.:


> und kein englisch kann



Man kann sich hier Seiten übersetzen lassen:
http://www.google.com/language_tools


----------

